# Beagle pups



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Pups were born 7/10 and still have a while to go before adoption. There are 3 males and 2 females in the litter. The parents are registered blue beagles of the 13" variety. Pups will have all shots and vaccinations at time of adoption. Please feel free to contact me at KWILSON%[email protected] with any questions.


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

do u have any pics to post of them.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

2 DAYS OLD IN THIS PICTURE...3 BOYS, 2 GIRLS.


----------

